# I'm not picturing a perfect world



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I know the Philippines is a third world country. I know that the government is corrupt and bribes are commonplace. I know that the people in power play the system like healthcare for their financial pleasures. I know about the earthquakes, the typhoons, the trash, the critters that we find unacceptable here but common there, the difference in standards of sanitation, the temptations. I'm not a novice and I look well beyond the surface of everything. I will have great difficulty with giving up my motorcycles and 2nd amendment rights and most of the others we enjoy here. I'm not entering this with blinders. It's entirely possible that she decides that living here is better. She has friends in the states. Lots of Philippine natives here. All of this remains to be seen. Going to visit there and living here might be the best option. Who knows. My/our money would go further there but......


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I also know it's a no go more or less to import my motorcycle (s) there.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I know the Philippines is a third world country. I know that the government is *corrupt* and bribes are commonplace. I know that the people in power play the system like healthcare for their financial pleasures. I know about the* earthquakes*, the *typhoons*, the *trash*, the critters that we find unacceptable here but common there, the difference in standards of sanitation, the temptations. I'm not a novice and I look well beyond the surface of everything. I will have great difficulty with giving up my motorcycles and 2nd amendment rights and most of the others we enjoy here. I'm not entering this with blinders. It's entirely possible that she decides that living here is better. She has friends in the states. Lots of Philippine natives here. All of this remains to be seen. Going to visit there and living here might be the best option. Who knows. My/our money would go further there but......


There are no earthquakes at Palawan.
Huge difference between how many typhons from one in 10 years or so to many per years in "The North Typhon Belt" = Most typhons enter at Samar, then turn northwest to around Manila.
Yes common with trash but less in e g Baguio and Puerto Princesa by volontary people (before people) 

Btw - compared to NorthWest Europe, USA is as a banana republic too concerning corruption  = USA is around only middle among the countries in the wotld, while New Zealand and the Scandinavian countries repeetingly have the best positions.



AppalachianBiker said:


> I also know it's a no go more or less to import my motorcycle (s) there.


 Well. You can import but very expensive by transport costs and custom fees. 
Immigrants can get some extemt of custom fees (max 7000 usd?) though if fullfil some demands.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The women get bored in the US and then want to run around and many of the Filipina's in the US, meet each other and learn all the bad habits, are up to no good, gambling, etc.. it's a sickness, it's best to remain here if possible and like you mentioned the cost of living is much lower.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

How do they get bored ? So much to do and see here. Bored because they're husbands are working ? I'm retired. Boring husband's ? I don't mean to sound in disbelief but something else must cause boredom here imho.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> How do they get bored ? So much to do and see here. Bored because they're husbands are working ? I'm retired. Boring husband's ? I don't mean to sound in disbelief but something else must cause boredom here imho.


I met my wife she was a green card holder in 1988 and she was working in WA state, vegetable processing plant, or seafood packing factories, I was stationed on Whidbey Island and they have to be around other Filipina's for conversation etc.. or bingo, they seem to have other likes and then I got stationed on Guam and that was much better for her but we were so close to Guam and I could tell she preferred to remain in the Philippines, they are very social people but in certain area's states there aren't very many Filipinos, it's a 35-year learning lesson that I'm passing onto others.

I also noticed patterns with marriages in the US while stationed there in the US Navy, many of the men refused to retire to make that move to the Philippines so they ended up in divorce the woman got half the retirement and they ended up still working even Filipino men so retirement age Filippina's not only younger ones. My duty station in NASNI San Diego, 90% of the marriages just in our Quality Assurance shop were in divorce as most of us were retiring but my second and final tour in Guam when I didn't encounter any divorces, half the population of Guam is Filipino.

And then another factor is that most people in the US are working, you might not even know your neighbors, they are busy and don't have much time unless it's a major holiday but in the Philippines, so many people are available for conversation.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I understand. I have a semi close friend either married or shacking with a Filipina in Virginia. They seem Happy enough. He's retired Navy too. You've got me thinking now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I understand. I have a semi close friend either married or shacking with a Filipina in Virginia. They seem Happy enough. He's retired Navy too. You've got me thinking now.


I hope I didn't dash your plans, the Philippines will work for you but it has its problems, you just have to figure those out and it's mainly about money and in-laws, somehow you have to figure out a way to balance and as best keep them out of your wallet, the woman will be your main trouble, they feel they have to share your money it's the way here, a way we as Westerners will never understand and they either waste your nest egg feeding or actually giving them money, it's another sickness that can't be fixed but can be managed so don't give up hope.

I wouldn't be too cozy about Mindanao either so if anyone tells you it's good to go, I beg to differ, just read the US State Department's long-standing warning but then again if you don't travel around much it could work out for you in a large city or private community environment.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I hope I didn't dash your plans, the Philippines will work for you but it has its problems, you just have to figure those out and it's mainly about money and in-laws


 I believe settle at an OTHER island than the wife is from can make the problem with relatives some less 
But some foreigners have very nice family-in-law  



M.C.A. said:


> you just have to figure those out and it's mainly about money and in-laws, somehow you have to figure out a way to balance and as best keep them out of your wallet, the woman will be your main trouble, they feel they have to share your money it's the way here, a way we as Westerners will never understand and they either waste your nest egg feeding or actually giving them money, it's another sickness that can't be fixed but can be managed so don't give up hope.


 Its a Filipino CULTURE thing the one with most money is expected to pay for all - although it seem rich Filipinos dont need to do that  but perhapos by they dont have poor friends, while foreigners often marry into poor families. (But I were a bit close to marry into a family where the wedding between Filipinos had cost a half million pesos!!! If I would have ended up in that family, I would have used that as argument if someone asked me for money 

But a foreigner told how he had solved it. An uncle to his wife had asked for a "loan" but hadnt paid back, so when someone else asked for money he answered:
-Yes when uncle X have paid back...
🤣



M.C.A. said:


> I wouldn't be too cozy about Mindanao either so if anyone tells you it's good to go, I beg to differ, just read the US State Department's long-standing warning but then again if you don't travel around much it could work out for you in a large city or private community environment.


 I dont like US government continue counting whole Mindanao as all same. Its a huge difference between different parts, roughly half of Mindanao is similar to other parts of Philippines except Sulu.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

All great stuff, keep it coming. She's a good Christian woman, works hard around the house even today. One daughter lives here in Nevada ( I'm not in Nevada) but her sons still live there and have they're own businesses. I'm happy with her. She is originally from Davao Oriental which I haven't a clue what that's about except it's out in the province and probably dirt poor.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I know all of the standard stuff like I can't own property there.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I know all of the standard stuff like I can't own property there.


Well. Foreigners can own condos
and most "know" WRONG  
Foreigners CAN own max 40 % of a business, which own land. (If fullfil some demands.)


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Lunkan said:


> There are no earthquakes at Palawan.
> Huge difference between how many typhons from one in 10 years or so to many per years in "The North Typhon Belt" = Most typhons enter at Samar, then turn northwest to around Manila.
> Yes common with trash but less in e g Baguio and Puerto Princesa by volontary people (before people)
> 
> ...


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Lunkan,

Have you ever lived in the USA??????????????????????????????? If not then don't call this country corrupt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How you would know what is going on here. Watch the media?????????????????

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> Have you ever lived in the USA???????????????????????????????


 Of course NOT  It has never been among the countries I have conidered moving to. (But Canada and Australia were back when I got angry at Swedish tax law not allowing deduction for prototype material to an invention I made when I were 19yo. But instead of emmigrating back then I did hit back by becoming specialist at lowering taxes 


art1946 said:


> If not then don't call this country corrupt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Why not? Isnt it allowed to tell the TRUTH?  


art1946 said:


> How you would know what is going on here. Watch the media?????????????????


Its remarcable how litle many Americans know about even AMERICAN embarrassing things, which are COMMON KNOWLEDGE in Europe about USA!!! It make it seem American main news are cencored, or how come...?
(I know embarrassing things about other countries too, but I dont need to tell it so often about other countries by its much more common Americans claim the own country is much better than it realy is..  
Swedes often protest against crap UNDEPENDING of country, including Sweden. I suppouse thats why Sweden constanly have been among the best concerning corruption. 
A few days ago I complained against Putin and as late as earlier today I both phoned and wrote to Swedish tax head office about an IDIOTIC change they have made in the rules, including proving why its idiotic... If it isnt changed back to what it was before or they make an exception, a friend of mine will not get back 200 000 SEK he has paid to much.)

Some years ago the expected next Swedish prime minister lost the chance by it was found out she had used a paying card ment for parlament costs to pay a chockolate bar for herself  I suppouse thats other level than in USA... 
(There are some corruption in Sweden too, but at the level geting things as free meals, unfair good retirement payouts and priority geting appartments in capital city.)

Concerning corruption, here is a messure made 2021 
2021 Corruption Perceptions Index - Explore the results
As usual are the Scandinavian countries and New Zealand among the best. (At this had Sweden droped out to 6th from the common top 4.) This list is uncommonly nice to USA (27). Last I looked before this (other list) USA was down among banana republics at 50 something...


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

We are no longer a free people. The sheeples run the show now. Let's discuss the Philippines, politics, religion are two things best left to a persons own convictions. Tell me.about the PHILIPPINES.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The corruption in the Philippines is different to the West, they don't even try to hide it.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

I do agree with you about the USA including all of Mindanao in the crime scene. I lived on Mindanao and had no problems. I believe they do it just to be on the safe side. there are terrorists all throughout the island. So the USA government just includes all of the island. Better to be safe then sorry. It would be hard for them to divide up the island for crimes and safe places.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> We are no longer a free people. The sheeples run the show now. Let's discuss the Philippines, politics, religion are two things best left to a persons own convictions. Tell me.about the PHILIPPINES.


We do not want to talk about those areas listed, we as foreigners are not to interfere with their political system and they have law's to prove it, you don't want to be incarcerated awaiting a trial, fines, blacklisting and deportation.

You don't have any form of free speech here, it's best to focus on your vacation and always your own immediate conserns, also be careful never to photograph government personal and ask private citizens if you can photograph them before taking that snapshot.

You might also want to read a book on Philippine culture the do's and dont's it could make that stay even more enjoyable.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Much appreciated sir. I will do that.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I have ordered a book on Philippine customs etc.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

AppalachianBiker said:


> How do they get bored ? So much to do and see here. Bored because they're husbands are working ? I'm retired. Boring husband's ? I don't mean to sound in disbelief but something else must cause boredom here imho.


The Filipinas are really ready for a so called better life they end up marrying some old cranky white, American. The circle of friends my wife had in the USA the husband's were all 20+ years older. Well it is small wonder the Filipinas get bored. These guys don't sing, dance or drink any more. They just expect the wife to work and to manage house. The guys stop working and the Filipina ends up the only one with a job. If the Filipina wanted to buy nice things or send money home she has to earn the money. 
While I know there are good marriages between Americans and Filipinas, I have seen way too many where the men control the money and mentally abuse the wife. 
My wife is one of the troublemakers. She showed the women that they were equals in the marriage and to enjoy life like in the Philippines. I had two husband's tell me to control my wife. I told them that they should treat their wife's with more respect. 
My wife never really wanted to stay in the USA and we moved to the Philippines when I retired. While I don't understand the culture really, I don't see any more corruption than in the USA. I see less violent crime here. I live on Mindanao and there are places I can't go but lots that are very safe. The same could be said of where I lived in the San Francisco Bay Area. 
Moving to the Philippines and trying to make it like the USA seems like a good way to fail and you might as well keep a return ticket. I picked a smart, strong woman and I have no issues with her running the household as seems to be the way here. I do my stuff, fix the house, the cars and provide the money.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

That's what my intentions are but you can't see that in a few words on these pages. We can work as a team and be happy. I trust in the Lord. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. I might be in for a rude awakening, but I don't think so. I'll be happy in my life, I hope all of you are happy in yours.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> old
> ...
> Filipinas get bored. These guys don't sing, dance or drink any more.


 I agree with almost all you wrote, except drunk people are normaly NOT funny, although some of them THINK they are funny.... 
I have partied, sung and danced a lot (until my knee broke - old sports injury broke again some years ago) WITHOUT geting drunk, even danced at table just to show no need to get drunk to do that 🤣
Btw the speedy danced, as such as I were good enough at to be picked to the county team, are impossible to dance even ok if being drunk, although some drunk believe they dance good...
Actualy, when we were young and all others than I got drunk at parties, when no one else heared what they said then almost all of them said to me they would like to be as me to dare to not drink which they did because of group pressure, but the funny thing was they felt a group pressure, although most of them wanted the opposite 🤣 
(While I have allways had much easier than them to stand group pressure by I have never bothered what people think about me, I have allways just thought what I would think if someone else would act as I...)


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Too much negativity y'all. My truths aren't yours and yours are not mine. Neither of us drink. Neither of us smoke. Both of us are, dare I say it ?, Christians. It does happen you know. Two people in their 60's can find happiness. We are both realistic. I've got two really nice comfortable motorcycles and a whole country to show her here, and I've a.lot to learn there. See ya.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I have ordered a book on Philippine customs etc.


You'd be amazed at how easily people will get offended, example you meet new people and they happen to be eating and they offer you food, but don't take the food, it was just an act of kindness you say "no thank you I just ate" but if they insist and bring you a plate then eat.

Another thing I learned was many can't speak English, unless you happen to be in a large city so they avoid us, you ask a question and the guy nods his head in a different way, sort of quickly like a tantrum, it's sign that he wants to be left alone.

Also many of the foods Westerners eat, they won't eat or prefer not to eat.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> You'd be amazed at how easily people will get offended, example you meet new people and they happen to be eating and they offer you food, but don't take the food, it was just an act of kindness you say "no thank you I just ate" but if they insist and bring you a plate then eat.
> 
> Another thing I learned was many can't speak English, unless you happen to be in a large city so they avoid us, you ask a question and the guy nods his head in a different way, sort of quickly like a tantrum, it's sign that he wants to be left alone.
> 
> Also many of the foods Westerners eat, they won't eat or prefer not to eat.


You would think they would jump at the chance to eating western food as it's so wonderful, well they don't. Largely uninterested and will stick to what the know. We took the mother in law to the UK for 6 month and all she wanted to eat was fish heads and rice.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Another thing I learned was many can't speak English, unless you happen to be in a large city so they avoid us, you ask a question and the guy nods his head in a different way, sort of quickly like a tantrum, it's sign that he wants to be left alone.


 Well. Some of them , who "cant speak English", but they CAN but dont want to because they are affraid of say something wrong which they count as "lose face". But some of them have a terrible accent, so it can SOUND as they cant English. E g a woman got intervued after a natural catastophy and the interview got send at international TV many times. It took several turns before I understood  she spoke English. 
Even a 90 + grandfather could in reality speak some English when he stoped bothering about lose face with me after I had given them many laughs by my terrible pronounced Bisaya - Tagalog mix 🤣 
Its a "lose face" thing for many Filipiinos to not ask, when they dont know something, "because then they would show they dont know". Instead they GO ON not knowing - and by that often mess up... An ex gf Filipina complained I asked to much, but I told her I know so much BECAUSE I ask so much... 🤣 
My business partner (tribe) say he is to bad at English to believe he can manage some official situations . (USA colonialists made ENGLISH the ONLY language in the PHILIPPINES in some situations as law and its so still!!! Good for foreigners but not so good for many Filipinos,) But he isnt as malay Filipinos, he do ask when he dont know and is much better than he believe he is. Only few times needed to ask what some words I used ment and I have asked him a few times what he ment, and very few missunderstandings.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I see what they eat. My gal was making lumpia for sale all last night and I would have been helping her. I've seen sardine soup and noodles soup for breakfast. I've also seen crispy lichon belly. I don't eat American typical foods anyhow. I've made my own ube pandesal, my own Philippine BBQ pork in a stick. I'm not a novice folks. Not my first run at marriage either but the other was a spoiled American woman.


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I see what they eat. My gal was making lumpia for sale all last night and I would have been helping her. I've seen sardine soup and noodles soup for breakfast. I've also seen crispy lichon belly. I don't eat American typical foods anyhow. I've made my own ube pandesal, my own Philippine BBQ pork in a stick. I'm not a novice folks. Not my first run at marriage either but the other was a spoiled American woman.


Except here you are thinking you somehow know better than the seasoned expats who have actually lived in the PI. No offense, but I notice overly-idealistic newbies around here (and other forums) always seem to think that somehow they will be the exception to what normally happens in the PI. Or, that they somehow will navigate the pitfalls better than what others have done. Baking bread and eating (rather tame) pork BBQ is not going to cut it, my dude.

The only way to avoid the bullsh*t is being a high-income expat... and that goes for anywhere in Southeast Asia.
But most old boomers who flock to the PI are usually not that.

The best way to prepare to move to the PI is to understand and realize that everything will probably not go alright. If it does go alright, its probably only a matter of time before it doesnt, so live accordingly.

If guys are so thirsty for strange *ss that they let their little head take over their rational decision making and risk analysis, and risk it all, then they at least need to be honest that they are willing to risk it all for some *ss. 
NOTICE, I am not saying YOU fall into the category of this last paragraph, but I wanted to say it anyway for those who are so thirsty that they have to travel halfway around the planet, while deluding themselves into thinking its no big deal

_edit_ This comes off harsh, but I am not trying to be a d*ck. Just being honest.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Not I as I've been down that road. Much much more mature now and think more with the big head.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I understand and appreciate your turning the lights on so others like myself see the reality before we arrive. I will remain vigilant and cautious.


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I understand and appreciate your turning the lights on so others like myself see the reality before we arrive. I will remain vigilant and cautious.


Cool man, just wanted to put it out there!


----------



## Guam_Haole (Aug 13, 2021)

BTW, I am in Virginia right now (first time), and I had no idea Virginia Beach / Norfolk area had such a big Filipino population. I'm def ready to get back to Guam, though!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Guam_Haole said:


> Except here you are thinking you somehow know better than the seasoned expats who have actually lived in the PI. No offense, but I notice overly-idealistic newbies around here (and other forums) always seem to think that somehow they will be the exception to what normally happens in the PI. Or, that they somehow will navigate the pitfalls better than what others have done. Baking bread and eating (rather tame) pork BBQ is not going to cut it, my dude.
> 
> The only way to avoid the bullsh*t is being a high-income expat... and that goes for anywhere in Southeast Asia.
> But most old boomers who flock to the PI are usually not that.
> ...


There's a few of us that don't even want to live here and we didn't plan to stay, "me" and in my case, I couldn't get my adopted kids out, the wife pushed so hard to adopt kids even though we couldn't afford the process or the many requirements to bring them back to the US, I was pretty much set up in the US, retired from the Military and so I thought we were done with the Philippines but it didn't turn out that way, selling my worldly goods in a hurry was a loss also. 

I would also think that visiting retired Expats who came here as tourists but found out instantly that the women were beautiful, wholesome, and genuinely do want to meet a foreigner, they find you, you don't look for them (what a shocker right) and so much for long scale planning.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Guam_Haole said:


> BTW, I am in Virginia right now (first time), and I had no idea Virginia Beach / Norfolk area had such a big Filipino population. I'm def ready to get back to Guam, though!


I'm retired US Navy, it's a huge Naval base, actually, any US Naval base/Air Force area will be full of Filipinos stateside, even Philippine restaurants, we had two bases in the Subic region along with an Air Force Base up in Clark for decades.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

A good friend that I ride with is a retired Navy swim/rescue guy with a pinay significant other. I spoke with her quite a bit about this and my gal before starting down this road two years ago. A long road it's been through this Covid crap. I may be thoroughly disappointed and I pray not. It would shorten my life I believe.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> A good friend that I ride with is a retired Navy swim/rescue guy with a pinay significant other. I spoke with her quite a bit about this and my gal before starting down this road two years ago. A long road it's been through this Covid crap. I may be thoroughly disappointed and I pray not. It would shorten my life I believe.


That's what I did I was a Navy Helicopter rescue swimmer, crew chief.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Awesome, I'll tell Bobby you're.on here.


----------

